# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  French Polish on Pre War Era 6 string Greek Bouzouki

## maksan532

Hi, Anyone have an opinion on the wear that happens with a  French Polish finish? I am looking at a pre war era Greek Bouzoiki that has that finish. I know guitar players suggest to avoid it due to the fragile nature to resistance to wear and appearance from just using the instrument. I don't want to get into a maintenance issue with this instrument. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you

----------


## Nevin

There are four hundred year old violins that were French polished and still look pretty good.  It isn't a heavy finish, which is good for sound.  it is fairly easy to repair if it gets worn.  It is time consuming and not something typically done on cheap instruments.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> There are four hundred year old violins that were French polished and still look pretty good.  It isn't a heavy finish, which is good for sound.  it is fairly easy to repair if it gets worn.  It is time consuming and not something typically done on cheap instruments.


I agree with all of this.

Most modern guitar players have never played an instrument with French polish!

----------

Nevin

----------

